# Where is the WWN?



## jostrowski (Jan 5, 2010)

I am running FreeBSD 7.2 with a QLogic HBA card:


```
isp0: <Qlogic ISP 2312 PCI FC-AL Adapter> port 0x4000-0x40ff mem 0xf7ff0000-0xf7ff0fff irq 26 at device 1.0 on pci4
```


   Where can I find the WWN of this card through the operating system? I've tried booting the machine in verbose logging mode, and it does not show up there. I've also tried sysctl -a | grep -i wwn

  Anyone have any other ideas where I can get the WWN? Thanks!


----------



## anomie (Jan 5, 2010)

Possibly: `# pciconf -lv`


----------



## roman (May 30, 2014)

Node name is in dev.isp.N.wwnn sysctl read only variable 


```
# sysctl dev.isp.0.wwnn
dev.isp.0.wwnn: 2305843168114572602
```

port name:

```
# sysctl dev.isp.0.wwpn
dev.isp.0.wwpn: 2377900762152500538
```

however, those numbers are in decimal, here is how i convert it to hex:

```
# printf "%x\n" `sysctl dev.isp.0.wwnn | cut -f2 -d" "`
20000024ff3afd3a
```


```
# printf "%x\n" `sysctl dev.isp.0.wwpn | cut -f2 -d" "`
21000024ff3afd3a
```


----------

